# HELP!!! Fogger/Mister in punch bowl?????



## Sinful_Sparkles (Sep 21, 2010)

I was wondering this too, I have the Spirit Mister, is it possible?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I wouldn't personally (the water heats up over long usage in the mister I have) and I'd worry that it would clog it somehow.

Just a quick google shows that there is a few instances of folks using them in punch and then running them for an hour in distilled water to clean them...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I use misters for my witch's cauldron but I have never considered putting it in something that people drink out of. It heats up and you don't know how, it will effect your mister...and is it sanitary to use in that manner?  Hmmm..don't know.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, bad idea.


----------



## Freakmeout (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks - plus I put it in my punch bowl filled with water & the water was too deep for it to fog.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Freakmeout said:


> Thanks - plus I put it in my punch bowl filled with water & the water was too deep for it to fog.


I second this .. i have the spirit mister and if it's too deep it wont fog anyway. Do the double cauldron thing .. everyone does and it will look great.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

When using a fogger/mister... it has to be just below the water's surface. Best thing to do is check with the manufacture. They are usually found in the pond supplies area for $25 or more during the Summer.


----------

